# Google- AGI Therapeutics Completes Enrollment of Patients for ARDIS 1 ... - RTT News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">AGI Therapeutics Completes Enrollment of Patients for ARDIS 1 *...*RTT News, NY - <nobr>10 minutes ago</nobr>The primary endpoint is patient global relief of *irritable bowel syndrome* symptoms, as agreed with the FDA. by RTT Staff Writer.[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

